# Postgres Einrichtung



## Kenan89 (9. Feb 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir postgres zum Testen heruntergeladen.

Jetzt kann ich allerdings keinen lokalen Testserver einrichten, bzw. ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich bei Server eintragen muss.

Danke für Hilfen im voraus.


----------



## TheDarkRose (9. Feb 2012)

Aha, du hast ihn dir also heruntergeladen. Hast du dir auch die Anleitungen und Docs dazu auch schon mal durchgelesen?


----------



## Camino (10. Feb 2012)

Kenan89 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir postgres zum Testen heruntergeladen.


Welche Version denn und auf welchem Betriebssystem?



> Jetzt kann ich allerdings keinen lokalen Testserver einrichten, bzw. ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich bei Server eintragen muss.


Wo und wie willst du denn den lokalen Testserver einrichten, bzw. was bei Server eintragen?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2012)

Ich schätze Kenan hat nur den pgAdmin runtergeladen


----------



## nocturne (10. Feb 2012)

Die Einstellungswerte sind bei der Installation auf Standartwerte, als PostgreSQL-Anfänger solltest du da nix verändern.

Üblicherweise benötigt man für die Verbindung zwischen PostgreSQL und Java einen Treiber (Java Data Base Connector - JDBC).

Wenn du mit Java 1-1.5 arbeitest benötigst du diesen treiber im classpath - hier klicken

Wenn du mit Java 1.6 oder höher arbeitest, benötigst du diesen treiber im classpath - 
hier klicken

So kannst du ein Select abfeuern:

```
Connection dbConnect = DriverManager.getConnection(
                 "jdbc:postgresql://localhost/datenbankname",
                 "root",
                 "geheim");
            PreparedStatement sqlBefehl = dbConnect.prepareStatement("SELECT " +
                    "name, preis " +
                    "FROM artikel"
                    );
            ResultSet sqlErgebnis = sqlBefehl.executeQuery();
            while ( sqlErgebnis.next() ) {
                System.out.print("Name: ");
                System.out.print(sqlErgebnis.getString("name"));
                System.out.print("Preis: ");
                System.out.println(sqlErgebnis.getDouble("preis"));
            }
            sqlErgebnis.close(); // Ergebnismenge schliessen
            dbConnect.close();   // Datenbank schliessen
```
(Alle Ergebnisse liegen Java aber nicht sofort vor! Die methode .next() gibt immer dann true zurück, wenn eine weitere Datenbankzeile vom PostgreSQL-Server empfangen werden konnte.)
Beschäftige dich aus Sicherheitsgründen mit PreparedStatements
Beschäftige dich aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen mit DetachedStatements
Beschäftige dich aus Abstraktionsgründen mit Hibernate


----------



## Kenan89 (13. Feb 2012)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Ich schätze Kenan hat nur den pgAdmin runtergeladen



Das stimmt. Habe aber das Problem mittlerweile gelöst.


----------

